# Looking for homestead in Eastern KY/TN



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wife and I are looking to retire to Eastern KY or TN in the next couple years, but are planning on buying soon and then moving later. We have our eye on a old farmhouse already that we may purchase, but if anyone knows of a nice, private, property with a few acres in that area for <$150K, let me know and I'll take a look.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pairofthrees (Apr 28, 2016)

Can't move away from my kids just yet but I saw this will window shopping that area. Made me want to retire 20 years early and go live in the woods.

https://www.trulia.com/p/ky/woollum/6797-hammons-fork-rd-woollum-ky-40906--1150810437


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## RobRock (Mar 24, 2018)

I've been watching this property at Wrangler Realty in Kentucky. Farm and house was $380k, too rich for me. Now the seller has split the property at $300k for row crop land/timber land and $80k for the homestead with 4 acres. I'm looking for a place with 30 to 40 acres.

https://www.wranglerky.com/listing/228510895-151349554/625-wesley-road-somerset-ky-42503/

Worth $80k as an income property.

Look for the other listings on Wesley Road to put these separate tracts back together.

RobRock


----------

